# Can DSPS Cause DD? NODID, Mark, Rosby....



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

DSPS is the acronym for * Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder*.

Has anyone ever heard of this syndrome?

It is characterized by the inability to fall asleep at "normal" night hours but having little problems falling asleep at, say, 4:00 a.m. One wakes up in time to have lunch, around midday.
Feeling relatively refreshed, he begins 'his' day in the p.m. This happens because his body's sleep-wake clock is several hours behind. Does anyone out there have or suspects that she has this problem?

I have read little on this connection, but I think that it deserves some investigation because it happens to me; not that I feel very refreshed but much more so than in my present schedule and also more grounded. However this benefit can only bear fruit after weeks of that schedule conformity which I cannot do at present.

My theory is simple. The body's clock tells the individual, during the day, that he is in sleeping mode because his clock "wants" him to be sleeping. Get my drift?

I would love to hear some of your views.

p.s. incidentally Ive been DD'd for more than Mark has, i.e. >33 yrs  . Oh...but that's no accomplishment..ahh


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't fall asleep without benadryl or zolpidem (and sometimes not even then) before 4 am.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow funny you mention it because i was wondering the same thing about a week or two ago. 
my body clocks been messed up for years.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

On Tuesday, I actually tried it. I took no sleeping aid (I always have to take) and 'waited' until I felt sleepy.
Lo and behold-at 5:30 A.M. I felt sleepy and fell asleep; all on my own! Alas, I forgot that I had an appointment in the morning  Now that I am 'in between jobs', I just may try it until my clock becomes reset and see what happens.

p.s. *DSPS*; the last '*S*' stands, not for 'disorder' but *SYNDROME* (trivial, I know)


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Yep, I've been trying to work out which came first for a long time. Until I started on Clonazepam I wasn't able to sleep until 3 at the earliest. I had tried everything that you might try with bad jet-lag, e.g. staying up the whole of the night before, or trying to adjust in small steps. I've heard it called initial insomnia, and Ed Norton's description of insomnia in fight club is a little reminiscent of my DP "When you have insomnia you are never really awake, and you are never really asleep." You become to tired to have emotions and too tired to care about going out for hobbies etc. And then it just becomes you. I am so glad you mentioned this because it seems like everyone else has had it from a single moment brought on by drugs or a panic attack. It's nice knowing others have come about it a similar way.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting twist on it, Do.I. 
What is "fight club" though; a book?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleepwalker said:


> Interesting twist on it, Do.I.
> What is "fight club" though; a book?


Book and movie. Drop everything and go see it immediately.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Book and movie. Drop everything and go see it immediately.


As much as I hate the expression 'LOL' I did just lol right then. Yes, it is an incredible film and you should see it straight away.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Do.I said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Book and movie. Drop everything and go see it immediately.
> ...


Glad I could bring humor. This is one of the few instances where I actually liked the movie better than the book. I think Palahniuk is a decent writer and all, but he's a little too screwed up in the head for me--he can't once write a book where someone isn't malformed or hopelessly depressed or totally messed up. That and his scene construction is eh. But yeah, the movie is awesome. It makes you want to go out and fuck shit up.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

Only reason I'm not telling you that your theories on dp/dr based on experience are probably a misuse of rationalization is that 33 years of experience with DP/DR is a lot and should be respected.


----------

